# Help with beginner flash equipment



## aaron4osu (Oct 9, 2017)

I’m trying to figure out what flash equipment I need for taking indoor real estate photos. I have a nikon 3100 now, but I’m planning on upgrading to a D600 soon so ideally the equipment should be good for either.  I’m looking to have at least 3 wireless off camera flashes to start and looking to spend less than $500 (for new) for everything.


Does anyone have any suggestions for what I need to connect my 3100 with wireless flashes?  I’m still learning and don’t know much at all about slaves, transmitters,  i-TTL, etc…) so please be as specific as possible.

Ideally this system will work without using my build in camera flash and the off camera flashes can stand on their own or on a stand.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 19, 2017)

Check out strobist.com.  Lot of information on that site about flash use.

If you don't mind setting the flash power manually.  You can use just about any hotshoe mounted flash and inexpensive radio trigger system.  Some flashes now come with the radio's in them.  So, you would just need a transmitter.  Yongnuo seems to be the current brand for inexpensive third party flashes right now.

I have 12 inexpensive radio kits from Cactus.  Still working fine after a long while now.  I have loads of Nikon Speedlights.  Using the Cactus they have to be set at each individual flash.  So, takes longer than the new trigger sysems.  So, far it has not been a problem.


----------

